# Market weight. . . what age?



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

On an different board, one for horses actually, the subject of goats came up. Someone wants to get a few to mow down the weeds. She had questions about boer. Someone else piped up and said that they should not get a boer because the life expectancy was 6 mos at the max. Well I know you guys wait til they are a year to breed, like us dairy do, that that number is just wacked, but I wondered when they reached market weight and if that was what this woman was referring to.


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

OOOOOOOHHHHHHHHH Please!
That misconception is so absurd! Many of my kids for the terminal market are fast approaching 35-40 lbs. at a little over 2 months old. At between 3 to 4 months I expect most of them to reach the 40-60 pound target weight, even the runts!

Would you please forward this to the person that appears to be so full of buck pellets about Boer goats that their statements sound downright foolish. This is a classic example of someone that doesn't know what in Hades they are talking about!

A 6 month old should be and is expected to be approaching 70-90 lbs. If they aren't then both the nanny and buck should be culled for poor performance!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> life expectancy was 6 mos at the max.


 :scratch: 


> but I wondered when they reached market weight and if that was what this woman was referring to.


 I think she may of typed it wrong, she has to know...that they live for years not months....expectancy only 6 months... would be because of ..accidental death or illness....
I think she may of meant ...market weight.... :wink:

have you asked her... if that is ..what she was referring to? Just to verify it.... :wink:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

LOL!!!!! if that's the case.. then we have zombie goats everywhere!!!!!!!! :shocked: :shocked: 



most kids are market ready from 6-9 months.. ranging in weight from 60 pounds to 120


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Do you think if I started calling them zombie goats I could get more for them?

Maybe hang a necklace of chicken feathers and bones aound their necks and tell folks that is the voodoo influence that makes them so big! :idea: 

I like to tease the city youngsters when they visit to be careful or the goats would jump up and suck their eyeball out!!!
My great-niece won't even go into the yard with the kids because she is so fearful of them! :ROFL:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Well she has not written on the tread again. Maybe she did mean years and not months. I just thought was so odd. I was thinking, does she think they are like Cornish cross chickens and would have health issues after 6 months.

It was just such an odd comment.

But she also said that Nigerians and Pygmys climb fences and trees, I guess like some kind of a monkey goat? Now I know that *some* goats will climb a fence, I have a buck that did but I think he just actually fell over it. LOL. Still he is the only one I have, she made it sound like all did.

Who knows with some people, she said she had been keeping goats for 20 years. ?!? :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

keeping goats for 20 years doesnt mean she hasnt fallen for the myths that go along with goats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> keeping goats for 20 years doesnt mean she hasnt fallen for the myths that go along with goats


 that is true..... :wink:


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Those poor, poor goats!

Living such short lives knowing that they were smarter than their owner! :slapfloor:


----------

